

Ask HN: Where is the Microsoft Surface? - itry

I live in Germany. Im fairly interested in notebooks, tablets etc. So I regularely go to local computer stores to play with new products. I also buy a lot of them.<p>I wonder: Where is the Surface? I havent seen it yet. Is it not launched in Germany or Europe?<p>Or am I one of the last people on the planet checking out Products in stores and everybody is so used to ordering online now that MS doesnt even bother to put it into stores?
======
jbrooksuk
I'm yet to see a Surface in PC World/Currys in the UK yet. What's going on?

